

Optimization coaching for Spidermonkey - thristian
https://air.mozilla.org/optimization-coaching-for-spidermonkey/

======
thristian
In this video, one of Mozilla's most recent batch of interns talks about his
experiences teaching the Spidermonkey JavaScript engine to list directly
actionable optimization suggestions for arbitrary user code.

It's been a while since I did anything performance-sensitive in JavaScript,
but if I ever do such a thing I very much hope I'd have access to these kinds
of suggestions written and maintained by the compiler writers, rather than
hearsay and ritual.

